
Ask HN: Best windows laptop (replacement for macbook) - viso
So i am trying to find the best replacement for my current macbook. Should be a windows laptop, 16+GB ram, i7, decent hdd speed and decent graphic card. Any real life experience welcome.
======
djsumdog
The newer Dell XPS 13s are really nice. They're a great dev laptop.

If you want something with better graphics, I'd suggest one of the MSI gaming
series:

[http://penguindreams.org/blog/msi-ws60-running-
linux/](http://penguindreams.org/blog/msi-ws60-running-linux/)

~~~
F_J_H
Came here to say this. Have the XPS 13, and have been very happy with it.
However, wishing I would have go the 15 as a small footprint is less of a
concern than I thought it would be, and I'd appreciate more screen RE.

------
therealmarv
If you want best build quality: Buy a mac (maybe not the newest generation if
you want a lot of ports) and put Windows on it with Bootcamp. (no joke) Maybe
also look on Razer blade laptops [http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-
systems/razer-blade](http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-systems/razer-blade)

------
trebor
I bought a Dell 7559. It's easy to upgrade with an M.2 SSD as the primary
drive, and I upgraded to that and 16GB RAM first thing. Very happy with how
responsive the system is. And it was all less than $1000 USD.

------
dagw
The latest Dell XPS 15 comes with a Nvidia 1050 card and is all round pretty
well put together (assuming it has the same construction as the current xps)

~~~
viso
hi, i found this dell,

seems to be pretty good value for that money
[http://www.dell.com/nz/p/inspiron-15-7567-laptop/pd?oc=z5112...](http://www.dell.com/nz/p/inspiron-15-7567-laptop/pd?oc=z511272nz&model_id=inspiron-15-7567-laptop)

------
scalatohaskell
Sorry to hijack, but when I don't really need GFX as I only want it for
programming (Ubuntu preferred over windows)?

